
What is a good employee engagement SaaS tool for mid-size(50+) companies? - blizkreeg
We are looking for a a tool for our employees to be aware of work being done in other departments, feel like they’re in the loop, and ask the exec team questions about strategy and execution (may be even anonymously). Slack doesn&#x27;t cut it, too noisy. Also, post the 40-employee mark, a company meeting hasn&#x27;t been sufficient.<p>I’ve looked around but haven’t found something. Would appreciate any recommendations.
======
agorabeta
check out agora - an idea platform for employees. it's used by many
communities to crowdsource ideas and ask questions. here's an example of a
public community:
[https://agora.co/community/-KS1p19O5jl8PjpSmkrK](https://agora.co/community/-KS1p19O5jl8PjpSmkrK)

we've developed an enterprise version for companies to do employee engagement
too :)

------
GngrTekee
Have you tried [https://www.15five.com/](https://www.15five.com/)? They offer
a full suite of integrated tools; continuous employee feedback, OKRs, pulse
surveys, and peer recognition...

------
rreed9
Rewardian has a pay-as-you-go rewards platform for small to mid-size
companies. [http://www.rewardian.com](http://www.rewardian.com)

------
blairanderson
[https://knowyourcompany.com/](https://knowyourcompany.com/)

------
marco_benoit90
check this out! [http://www.woobe.hr/](http://www.woobe.hr/)

------
taway_1212
email?

------
CCing
idonethis ?

~~~
blizkreeg
too granular.

